# Ruger No. 1-A



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet 'goob doesn't have one in 7.62x39


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What? a 1-A in 7.62x39 

yer killin' me

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Pictures or it didn't happen... and another thing, why?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That'd be an odd 1A for sure.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A mini express rifle. It's kind of intriguing. I wonder if it has a .308 bore. It would be a little more versatile that way.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That's awful close to what the British would call a Rook Rifle. Are you guys getting any I can come and drool on? My tastes far exceed my finances.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya me too, I LOVE #1's. My boy asked me this past weekend if I ever drew my moose tag what I would use to shoot it with. I said I would LOVE to get a #1 in 45-70 and use that. If my wife shoots that down, I'll try to beg my dads original Winchester 1883 45-70 and use that (my brother used it this past fall for a moose, its in great working condition).


A #1 in 45-70 would be fine for an African game rifle wouldnt it? Using the heavier loads?

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We had one as of 2pm on Saturday. It is a sweet rifle. Hopefully it will be there tomorrow afternoon so I can drool on it again.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> ....I'll try to beg my dads original Winchester 1883 45-70 and use that (my brother used it this past fall for a moose, its in great working condition).
> 
> A #1 in 45-70 would be fine for an African game rifle wouldnt it? Using the heavier loads?
> 
> -DallanC


I've never heard of a Winchester 1883, more likely your dad's gun is either a model 1885 (falling block single shot), or a Winchester model 1886 (long action lever). Both are John M. Browning designed guns that are quite collectable in original condition.

As I recall, my reloading books have a separate section for reloading the .45/70 for Ruger #1's . It seems to me that you can reload the 500 gr FMJ Ruger #1 .45/70 to within 400 fps of max load of a .458 Winchester Magnum, which would make it a capable African round.

Back to Cooky's question of the Ruger #1 chambered in 7.62x39, why??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> I've never heard of a Winchester 1883, more likely your dad's gun is either a model 1885 (falling block single shot), or a Winchester model 1886 (long action lever). Both are John M. Browning designed guns that are quite collectable in original condition.


Whoops, typo... (sorry we'd just gotten back off the skyline from a weekend camping / fishing). You are absolutely correct: its an original 1886 Lever action in incredible condition.

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like cz's 527 in 7.62x39. handy lil rifle. cant afford one right now but I never pass up the chance to fondle one when I see it on the used rack.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

DallanC said:


> A #1 in 45-70 would be fine for an African game rifle wouldnt it? Using the heavier loads?
> 
> -DallanC


I have a shooting buddy with a Ruger #1 in 405 Winchester (Teddy Rosevelt's African safari caliber). It sure is a fun gun to shoot and a relatively light kicker (for a bigger caliber).


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a buddy who has a Stainless #1 in 458 Lott. Uses it for everything.-----SS


----------

